# miui 1.9.9 no longer have root



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

On my fascinate I just went from cm7 nightly 35 to miui and now it is saying I no longer have root access if I try and so anything that requires root. What can I do to fix this.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

on the first screen of the launcher there should be a folder named tools. open the folder, open the green superuser appand press menu, then settings, then toggle the switch and say ok.


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

That worked. Thank you.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

you're welcome


----------

